# Here's a weird thread!



## Whitebelt (Dec 10, 2005)

Not long ago a friend of mine (through our TKD class) told me that his friend had been jumped on the way to school. Apparently this is a common accorance. Christmas being on the way I thaught of buying him a yawara(I think thats how it's spelled) with witch to defend himself. I'm not sure if it's a good idea, I'm not sure if my parents will be happy with it. Should I? Or shall I just get him a DVD?


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 10, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend providing an untrained child with a weapon to take to school.


----------



## Sam (Dec 10, 2005)

dont get him the weapon.

A weapon without training is more dangerous than no weapon. What if the 'bad guys' get the weapon?

Tell him to sign up for some SD classes.

Edit:

ya beat me too it, flatlander


----------



## MJS (Dec 10, 2005)

Whitebelt said:
			
		

> Not long ago a friend of mine (through our TKD class) told me that his friend had been jumped on the way to school. Apparently this is a common accorance. Christmas being on the way I thaught of buying him a yawara(I think thats how it's spelled) with witch to defend himself. I'm not sure if it's a good idea, I'm not sure if my parents will be happy with it. Should I? Or shall I just get him a DVD?


 
Definately do not get him a weapon!!  I don't think your parents or your friends parents will be too happy with that.  You might suggest to your friend that he speaks to his parents about this problem that he's having.

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 10, 2005)

Ditto here.  A weapon, even in a trained hand, can be taken away and used against the holder/owner.

Get him into self defense classes - and no, don't try to teach him yourself.


----------



## Whitebelt (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, won't do it!


----------



## ed-swckf (Dec 10, 2005)

Of course it all depends on what DVD you had in mind?  But generally speaking no to the weapon.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2005)

I have to agree with the advice given already.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2005)

A weapon in a school is not a good idea, he will eventually get caught, and depending on the school they will almost definately suspend him, possibly expel and likely call the cops.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2005)

Ditto... no weapon... give him a good DVD... appropriate for his age.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 12, 2005)

Training is more powerful than a weapon.  A trained person who understands weapons, can use a mediocre weapon well.  An untrained person can't usually use anything effectively as a weapon.

No weapon/yes training.  Buy the boy a one-month membership somewhere, or, that not being an option, a good DVD.


----------



## Whitebelt (Dec 12, 2005)

Hang on, it just ocurred to me that you may not know what I mean by "yawara". I have not heard it mentioned in these forums before. Its a stick, usually plastic, about the as thick as a roll of coins. You hold it in you'r hand when you punch.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah, OK! I know it can also mean empty-hand jujutsu technqiues, though I usually think of it as the short stick.


----------



## still learning (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello, Read "The Gift of Fear"  to learn about instincts, how not to be a victim,  and "Verbal Judo".   Teach him / all children about Bullies and how to avoid them. ..................Aloha


----------



## Jerry (Dec 13, 2005)

Firstly: I agree that giving a weapon to a child to bring to shool is a bad idea. It only escilates the problem.



> Ditto here. A weapon, even in a trained hand, can be taken away and used against the holder/owner.


 No problem, just take it back from them and then hit them with it. After-all, it's a net-known fact that holding a weapon is entirely useless combatively and it will always be taken by your oppoenent who is always magically better capable of using it. That's why the millitary enters a battlefield unarmed.

(sorry for the abrasiveness of the response; I'm just so tired of that particular rhetoric. If someone would like to try to disarm me against my will (without a weapon of their own), I invite them to test the theory that weapons are not useful).


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 13, 2005)

Jerry said:
			
		

> Firstly: I agree that giving a weapon to a child to bring to shool is a bad idea. It only escilates the problem.
> 
> No problem, just take it back from them and then hit them with it. After-all, it's a net-known fact that holding a weapon is entirely useless combatively and it will always be taken by your oppoenent who is always magically better capable of using it. That's why the millitary enters a battlefield unarmed.
> 
> (sorry for the abrasiveness of the response; I'm just so tired of that particular rhetoric. If someone would like to try to disarm me against my will (without a weapon of their own), I invite them to test the theory that weapons are not useful).


I'm able to take a gun away from a person who's carried it. Rhetoric? I don't think so. And to deny the possiblity that there is someone out there more able than you plan on is poor training.

We're not talking military training or a wartime situation, we're talking self-defense.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 13, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Read "The Gift of Fear" to learn about instincts, how not to be a victim......Teach him / all children about Bullies and how to avoid them.


 
Bravo!  Gavin DeBecker hits it right on the head in "The Gift of Fear".  A must read.


----------

